# A Box Of Black Russians



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Still trying to get the hang of my gifted camera ....

... but presenting the small group of 'keepers' that have begun to emerge from my first flush of collecting Russian watches.

Flash worked -










Flash didn't -










Julian L


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Smashing all my favourite colour







I do like those Aviators, on like your bottom right is definitely on my list.

andy


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Snap














Aviator top left............have it's alarmed brother as well!! 

Nice collection!!!


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

very nice i do like the bottom right also.

bowie


----------



## nepman (May 26, 2006)

Another vote for top left.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Great title of the post









Also love the box of Russians


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Very nice group Julian









Love those Aviators - I've got the red seconds version of the bottom right:


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Both the aviators are nice









They look good with blue or red seconds hand IMO.

Nicely presented for the picture as well Julian - can't be easy taking a pic of six together


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Great title of the post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really, really, posh cigarette when I was young. Sobrani ? with black paper, did they have gold filter end?


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

No black chronographs?


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Julian Latham said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Great title of the post
> ...


Sobranie Black Russian fags, you can still get them I think. They also did Sobranie Colours, which were all pastel pinks, blues and yellows etc. A girlfriend of mine used to smoke them, she was a v. posh farmers daughter, and they did indeed have a gold filter tip on them...

Nice to see the collection coming along Julian


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

dapper said:


> Very nice group Julian
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like it on the bund, might try that!!









Mine doesn't have red seconds its definitely orange on both the alarm and auto


----------

